# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  جایگاه سه دانشگاه برتر ایران در آسیا

## Joker72

*موسسه آموزشی بین‌المللی «تایمز هایر اجوکیشن» در یک گزارش جدید آخرین رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های برتر آسیا را اعلام کرد که در میان آنها دانشگاه‌های شریف، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران و دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان نیز جزو 100 دانشگاه اول آسیا به چشم می‌خورند. 
به گزارش سرویس «دانشگاهی» خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، در آخرین رتبه‌بندی اعلامی موسسه تایمز هایر اجوکیشن (the) منتهی به سال تحصیلی میلادی 2013-2012 در بخش دانشگاه‌های آسیایی، «دانشگاه توکیو» همچنان در رده نخست قرار دارد. 
این دانشگاه همچنین در رده‌بندی جهانی با چهار پله ارتقا نسبت به سال تحصیلی گذشته به رده 23 جهان نیز صعود کرد. ژاپن علاوه بر دانشگاه توکیو با داشتن چهار دانشگاه در جمع 200 دانشگاه برتر جهان، گوی سبقت را از سایر کشورهای آسیایی ربوده است. 
در این رده‌بندی دانشگاه شریف در رتبه 42،‌ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران در رتبه 62 و دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان در رتبه 95 از بین 100 دانشگاه برتر آسیا قرار دارند. 
به گزارش ایسنا به نقل از پایگاه‌ رسمی موسسه تایمز هایر اجوکیشن، این موسسه همچنین هر سال فهرستی را از 100 دانشگاه جوان برتر با عمر کمتر از 50 سال در سطح بین‌المللی معرفی می‌کند که دانشگاه شریف با در نظر گرفتن این شاخص در رتبه 47 جهان قرار دارد. 
رده‌بندی دانشگاه‌های برتر جهان از سوی موسسه تایمز هایر اجوکیشن بر مبنای 13 شاخص شامل کیفیت تدریس، تحقیقات،‌ تبادل علمی و چشم‌انداز بین‌المللی را به دقت مورد بررسی قرار می‌دهد. 

رده بندی اعلام شده امسال حاکی از پیشرفت در بسیاری از کشورهای آسیایی است در حالی که شاهد نزول برخی دانشگاه‌های اروپایی در این رده‌بندی هستیم. 
بر اساس رده‌بندی موسسه تایمز هایر اجوکیشن، پنج دانشگاه برتر آسیا عبارتند از: 
1- دانشگاه توکیو (ژاپن) 
2- دانشگاه ملی سنگاپور 
3- دانشگاه هنگ کنگ 
4- دانشگاه پکن (چین) 
5- دانشگاه علوم و فن‌آوری پوهانگ (کره جنوبی) 
در رده‌بندی جهانی نیز موسسه فن‌آوری کالیفرنیا (cit)‌ برای سومین سال پیاپی در رتبه نخست قرار گرفته و به دنبال آن دانشگاه‌های هاروارد و آکسفورد به طور مشترک در رده دوم قرار دارند.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................

بهترین دانشگاه آسیا در جهان رتبه 23 رو داره، حالا بهترین دانشگاه ایران تو آسیا رتبه 42 رو داره دیگه خودتون حساب کنید که رتبه جهانیش چنده...
عمق فاجعه رو درک کردید یا بازم بگم؟؟؟؟*

----------


## SanliTa

نـــــــــــــه داداش کافیـــــــــه

----------


## Mohammad DH

اون طور که اخرین بار یادمه رتبه تهران 500 جهان و شریف 900 (شریف به خاطر نداشتن رشته های پزشکی اینقد رتبش ناجوره)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

در ضمن یکی بیاد این پرچم اصفهانو بگیره من برم وسط!!! :yahoo (4):

----------


## masood2013

> اون طور که اخرین بار یادمه رتبه تهران 500 جهان و شریف 900 (شریف به خاطر نداشتن رشته های پزشکی اینقد رتبش ناجوره)
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> در ضمن یکی بیاد این پرچم اصفهانو بگیره من برم وسط!!! :yahoo (4):


نه داداش، رتبه شریف خیلی بهتر از پزشکی تهرانه، شریف تو ایران واقعا با دانشگاه های دیگه خیلی فرق داره و خیلی ازشون بهتره، حتی تهران.

----------


## moozik

عمق فاجعه از این بدتر! که فوتبال ایران رتبه ی 51 جهانه ولی تو آسیا *رتبه 1* !!!! 

(کلا آسیا تعطیله:yahoo (94):)

----------


## ali.z

حالا خوبه ما برای رسیدن به همین 3 تا دانشگاه داریم خودمون رو نابود میکنیم اگه میخواستیم دانشگاههای خاجی بریم باید چیکار میکردیم؟

----------


## Mohammad DH

> نه داداش، رتبه شریف خیلی بهتر از پزشکی تهرانه، شریف تو ایران واقعا با دانشگاه های دیگه خیلی فرق داره و خیلی ازشون بهتره، حتی تهران.


چشم بسته غیب گفتی؟!!!  :Yahoo (35): 
منم می دونم شریف بهتره ولی رنکش از تهران بدتره دلیلشم اینه که برای رنکینگ یه سری امتیاز می دن به دانشگاه که شامل موارد خیلی زیادی می شه (مثلا زمین فوتبالم جزوشه :yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1):  که شریف تو اونا نمره های پایینی می گیره به علاوه اینکه رشته پزشکی نداره کلا رنکش رو خیلی می کشه پایین

----------

